# ESP Horizon NT-II Special Edition



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

This thing is crazy nice!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's pretty nice. I've always had a soft spot for the Horizon anyway, especially the one with the blue quilt.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

like this one, you mean?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 9, 2009)

Love the Horizon NT's.. that natural one is hot, but i think i prefer your blue one Scar! It's a badass guitar


----------



## budda (Aug 9, 2009)

I prefer the natural with the flame, between these two specifically.

it looks good!


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 9, 2009)

Both looks good. Dayum.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't understand why they don't pump out more of those natural bastards. Always with the gloss and the colours.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Sadly, it's because most guitar players can't see the beauty of a natural finished guitar body... Also they must like sticky finishes...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 9, 2009)

I love that uncolored finish


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Aug 9, 2009)

6or7mattersnot said:


> Also they must like sticky finishes...



Sometimes the jokes write themselves


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 9, 2009)

I had the blue Horizon NTII for a while. I usually love ESPs but this one left me with a bad taste in my mouth. The ebony fretboard started to crack a lot even after plenty of oil. I think someone had adjusted the trussrod way too tight or something and it was pushing against the underside of the fretboard maybe? Also after very very close inspection under bright light I found that the quilt top is just a veneer like all the Korean and Chinese made guitars which really pissed me off. I sold it.

Not to mention the Standard series ESPs dont even come with a case anymore. Usually if you ask for one someone will try to sell you one of those crappy LTD cases.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

^that's unfortunate.

I've never had any problems with any of my 3 ESPs that i've owned or any other ESP Product. In fact, the newer F-7 I had was fucking incredible, definately a keeper type guitar. All companies have a few bad apples every so often, maybe you should try another 09 ESP and have a whirl. Also, why didn't you play it before you bought it?


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 9, 2009)

Well over the years Ive had an LTD, a custom shop KH4, a UCM2, an Edwards Alexi Arrowhead model, an Edwards EXP, the Horizon was the only one that had any issues whatsoever. I love ESPs so I bought a few online without playing them and it turned out great before. Just bad luck I guess.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

^Yah, It happens. I've seen a few shockers come out of ESP Japan before, like sharp frets and inconsistent paint jobs, but among the big brands they have relatively few incidents that aren't major, but rather small quirks that don't suit the player.

I'm most likely gonna buy an edwards soon, so I know what their middle ground is like.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 9, 2009)

to be 100% honest with you the edwards is on par with the standard series. my cousin has an edwards alexi sawtooth and i had the arrowhead and they both felt and played just like a standard series. they are very good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 9, 2009)

in my personal experience, generally the 600 and 1000 series LTDs have been better than the ESP standards I've played.

having said that, the M-II Urban Camo I played was the nicest guitar I've played to date


----------



## ToniS (Aug 10, 2009)

I  Natural guitars


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This thing is crazy nice!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> in my personal experience, generally the 600 and 1000 series LTDs have been better than the ESP standards I've played.
> 
> having said that, the M-II Urban Camo I played was the nicest guitar I've played to date



I played an ESP Eclipse-II FR and it was rather fantastic - It didn't suit standard tuning though for some reason, would have sounded enormous in C standard


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Aug 10, 2009)

wow I like that finish. Would go nicely with my NT-II


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That bitch needs black hardware like yesterday, son.



I can't tell If it is black faggot/nickel or chrome but for me It's Chrome, Black OR Nothing...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

it's chrome dudebros


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 10, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> Also after very very close inspection under bright light I found that the quilt top is just a veneer like all the Korean and Chinese made guitars which really pissed me off.



How can you tell, since it's got binding all around the edges?

Though generally, you only get real tops on custom shop guitars. I think even Jackson's USA production guitars have veneers when you specify a transparent color (except for the mahogany soloist which has an 1/8" top). I wonder how thick Ibanez Prestige tops are...


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Aug 10, 2009)

Damnit I love that natural finish... if only it had black binding.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2009)

M3RC1L3SS said:


> Damnit I love that natural finish... if only it had black binding.


 
I agree.. natural finish with black binding does look hot, like the Jon Donais models from ESP or Washburn... looks great IMO!


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I love those JD signature models. I have the LTD version. Does anyone know where to pick up the Horizon NT-II natural finish like that?


----------



## Luuk (Aug 10, 2009)

I prefer the red one! If I could.. I surely wanna have one with a natural finish aswell.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2009)

M3RC1L3SS said:


> Yeah, I love those JD signature models. I have the LTD version. Does anyone know where to pick up the Horizon NT-II natural finish like that?


 
The only place i can find with the natural finish Horizon is ProMusic Tools. They're selling one on the EvilBay right now:
ESP Horizon NT-II FM SPECIAL *natural satin* NTII * NEW - eBay (item 170369953122 end time Aug-13-09 05:26:49 PDT)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> The only place i can find with the natural finish Horizon is ProMusic Tools. They're selling one on the EvilBay right now:
> ESP Horizon NT-II FM SPECIAL *natural satin* NTII * NEW - eBay (item 170369953122 end time Aug-13-09 05:26:49 PDT)



yep, that's where I found it too


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yep, that's where I found it too


 
I know...
cuz that pic you posted of it says "ProMusic Tools" in big ass letters 
Thats how i discovered the place to begin with!

haha just bustin your balls Scar


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

mmm I forgot about that 

a little slow tonight


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah I saw that, but when I typed it in Google all it came up with was Digidesign shit haha.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2009)

M3RC1L3SS said:


> Yeah I saw that, but when I typed it in Google all it came up with was Digidesign shit haha.


 
try Promusictools.com, or click the eBay link i posted above and then check out their other items for sale


----------



## kherman (Aug 10, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I wonder how thick Ibanez Prestige tops are...



I believe the MIJ RGT320 and the MIJ RG3620 have a 5mm bent top.







I'm sure the MIK/MII/MIC are veneers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

no Ibanez in the ESP thread


----------



## dewy (Aug 11, 2009)

want that natural 




kherman said:


> I believe the MIJ RGT320 and the MIJ RG3620 have a 5mm bent top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



want more.


----------



## ccc187307 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> no Ibanez in the ESP thread


 

Blashemy indeed! Someone needs to throw a flex his way.


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 12, 2009)

That ESP in Natural is something I've had my eye on recently, possibly the first £1000+ guitar I'd get, if it was nice enough to my hands.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd love to play one, I wonder if it's Mahogany, Ash or Alder, the website doesn't specify...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 12, 2009)

NT-IIs are all mahogany bodied


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hawtttt

I want a red one but gloss painted neckthrus just ain't my thing, I prefer the feel of my matte black Blackjack ATX 

That natural finish ESP is a beaut though!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> NT-IIs are all mahogany bodied



no, not all of them, some of them are Alder, check it:

ESP at bmusic.com.au - ESP Standard Models - Horizon


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 14, 2009)

NT-II are all Figured tops.


----------

